# Virens disappointment



## Martin (May 23, 2021)

Any ideas?


----------



## Ozpaph (May 23, 2021)

??? hybrid


----------



## Martin (May 24, 2021)

Yes for sure. 
The nursery which i got it from usually has No hybrids, but they got true virens, but also some years ago. So i wonder is it a virens hybrid, primary or complex? 
Your opinions would be much appreciated.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 27, 2021)

Here's my detective work:

Leaves are wide and lightly mottled.
Bright green dorsal.
Rounded staminode.
Multifloral.

Might be a hybrid with primulinum (or similar).
AKA Paph. Mary Alice Ellis.


----------



## GuRu (May 27, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Here's my detective work:
> 
> Leaves are wide and lightly mottled.
> Bright green dorsal.
> ...



Leslie, I think you are on the right track, especial the staminode is very 'primulinum' like.


----------

